# Webtop issue



## DarkestSpawn (Jun 23, 2011)

I can seem to find anything on this, and my apologies in advance if this has been discussed somewhere else, but I have the atrix lapdock and rewired to use it for the bionic. I know the dock works as I have connected it to my rarz with no problem yet when I plug the bionic in I have no success. The bionic works just fine in the HD Media dock.

Its running Liberty3 v 2.0 on 5.8.893(I think that was the last install) and the webtop version is WT-1.3.0-108_DBN-21.

Any help as to why it might not work on the lapdock but with the HD media dock would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

Are you sure the phones pushed down all the way? I have the artix lapdock too and mine working fine. I had to shave the right side of the dock on mine down a little bit so it would sit all the way down in the dock.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Liberty is not written for that system version I believe. I think the webtop has changed as well. I could be that the system in liberty is built for a different webtop version,and subsequently won't work. Flash a stock backup and see if it works.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkestSpawn (Jun 23, 2011)

fatpomp said:


> Liberty is not written for that system version I believe. I think the webtop has changed as well. I could be that the system in liberty is built for a different webtop version,and subsequently won't work. Flash a stock backup and see if it works.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Ill give it a shot, thanks.


----------

